# Keratosis pilaris (chicken skin)



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've had this skin disorder for awhile now, I can't remember how long...maybe since my late teen years or so. It doesn't effect me in terms of itchiness or pain but it does look nasty, mainly on my upper arms. 

Do people find it disgusting? How do you get rid of it? I found some sites saying there's no cure for it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have it on various parts of my body. There's no cure for it, but all you can really do is moisturize obsessively, which is what I do. I have naturally dry skin, and I live in a desert climate, so each time before I shower I slab on a little vaseline on myself so the steam will hydrate my skin. And once I step out and dry off, the first thing I do is lab on a thick lotion or cream with some oatmeal extract and salicylic acid.

I've been noticing some results with this routine, but I'm still not totally satisfied. You _could _try talking with a dermatologist about this, but sadly they are essentially useless when it comes to helping people with this condition. They know about as much as we do. Good luck.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm I'd never heard of it. I was looking through some pictures on google, and most of them don't look that bad (meaning, if I saw it on someone I wouldn't really think it gross or anything.) I don't think it is the kind of thing people tend to have a "ew that's disgusting" reaction to.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Perkins - Thank you for the insight. Whoever can find a cure for this would rake in millions, as I saw that there's about 40% of adults worldwide have this skin condition.

Whitney- Yeah, it's not that bad compared to other skin disorders. It'd be great to have smooth silky skin, even for a man I'd like that smoothness.


----------



## kkarmaa (Jun 7, 2012)

I have that too, mostly on my legs. Try using a pumice (sp?) stone, it does help a bit.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to have this just on my upper arms, but it cleared up with age. I remember I was using a 30% or 40% urea lotion that my dermatologist prescribed (yes, made from animal urine, and smells a little bit like urine too), which did help, although I'm not sure it necessarily helped any more than a super moisturizing non-prescription lotion would. exfoliating helps too.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Have you tried dry brushing?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Knife - Haven't tried it but I search some videos on youtube, so I'll try it.

BKrakow - I've only used vitamin e oil so far. I'll look into those urine lotion if I can't get rid of it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My ex has this on his arms (and said he used to on his legs). I don't think it's "gross" at all, but I hate the feeling of it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm gonna do a lit of dry brushing with soap on pumice stone, 'bout twice a week or so. I don't think my skin can handle that treatment daily or every other day.

Also, I'm gonna continue using vitamin e oil and lotion, lightly, as I don't want to "over-treat" it. I'll try to treat it casually with ease like I did for my acne problems that I was able to get rid of.


----------



## Hoping4More (May 4, 2010)

I have it as well. I find it gross because it's on me and I hate touching my own skin because of it. I use the Glytone Keratosis Pilaris kit. It's retexturizing body wash and lotion. It is the only thing that has worked for me. Of course, I still have red bumps, but the skin is much smoother. The only drawback is that it's pricey and you have to continue to use it, or it comes back. And it does get worse before it gets better. There's a period of peeling time where the dead skin comes off.

Nope, there is no cure, which sucks. I hate having it. My mom has it also and she blames herself and gets upset that I have it because she passed it onto me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This runs in my family and 2 bros have it also. Parents don't. I was told it's a mutation. Harmless. The doctors don't take into account the psychological effects though. 

Luckily we live in a pretty cold climate. One doctor said tanning gets rid of it, which is bloody dangerous advice. I stopped wearing summer clothes when I got comments and expressions of disgust. It was hard enough dealing with SAD before that. My ex gf felt it in bed and thought I was cold (goosebumps). These days I couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have incredibly pale skin, so much so that I wondered if I had any pigment at all. While I do not have keratosis pilaris, I think I can commiserate with those who have been harassed/ teased because of skin characteristics. All I can say is that we are each from a unique basket, no use letting it get you down.


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the same thing, and so does most of my family. I think it's really common in light skin (we're part Irish/Scottish). I have it on my arms, worst on the upper part. My sister got a cream made just for KP from a dermatologist. She liked it, but I don't remember the exact name. For me, exfoliating is the key. I scrub it every day with "exfoliating gloves" and then put natural oatmeal lotion on. I think some ingredients in body washes and lotions can irritate it. So stick to gentle, natural products. Remember, it's always worse than you think it is. Most people probably don't notice. But now that I've been looking, I've noticed tons of people who have it. I don't think it is that unattractive, better than psoriasis, I think.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have this on the back of my upper arms and it is gross. I just scrub it and moisturize it to make it a bit better. I hate wearing t-shirts because of this. My skin is terrible overall, this is just a small part of my skin issues.


----------



## sienna (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey just thought I'd give you my routine that's helped keep my skin clear of kp for the past two years. I follow it religiously and it works for me.

I exfoliate 3 times a day, first using a dry loofah before I shower, then again in the shower and right after I use an all natural moisturizer that's approved for keratosis pilaris (you can search online, there's quite a few of them). Before I go to bed I exfoliate again and moisturize.

I also have gone low carb (less gluten and starches) and I try to avoid dairy products too. I've made sure that my diet is all around healthy, lots of protein, veggies and a few "superfoods" per day (avocado, walnuts, seeds, kale and blueberries).

Be sure to especially care for your skin when the air is either really dry (like one of the posts above said) and if it's really cold out. Moisturize even more on days like that! You might want to read up on kp here, it gave me a lot of great info about treating kp naturally.


----------



## Kc18 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have this condition as well and just recently found out what it was called. I did a little research and yeah theres not a cure for it but I found something that said that exfoliating and :umusing coconut oil helps a lot. I havent tried it yet but I'm going to


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I have flesh-colored bumps on my upper chest. It's not as bad as some pictures I see on Google, so I'm not sure if it's 'chicken skin' or not. The bumps are visible and it can be embarrassing to wear shirts with scoop neck/v-neck/etc. When I was teaching sunday school, the kids would ask me "why do you have all those bumps?"


----------



## Frankzetank (Feb 12, 2013)

*The cure I found for KP*

Hi all,

I know how annoying keratosis pilaris can be so I just wanted to share what has helped me. I tried everything from loofas, glycolic acid, retinol creams, urea creams, you name it. Nothing worked. I had KP on my upper arms. What I have been using for about the last year has cleared it up completely. It took time and persistence but it finally is all gone.

The products I use are Aveeno Baby Soothing Creamy Body Wash and Cerave cream right after I shower. These are the only two things I use on my skin. What I believe has made the most difference however, is that I began to make my own Kefir from grains (not starter). I drink approximately 1 cup a day. I noticed the Kefir also seems to help acne clear up faster. I have tried store bought Kefir on occasion when I have been away from home, and it really doesn't seem to compare in taste or effectiveness. I would highly recommend making your own Kefir as it is very easy to do. There is lots of information online on how to make it. The reason I started drinking it was because someone else online said it cleared up their KP.

Hope this is able to help. Good luck!


----------



## Frankzetank (Feb 12, 2013)

*My cure, cont.*

I forgot to mention that I also was found to have a vitamin d deficiency. I started supplementing about a year ago as well. This could also be part of the solution. You may wanted to get your vitamin d levels checked just to make sure. It can't hurt because it is very important for overall health as well.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have Keratosis pilaris on the back of my arms, no bumps or anything just red skin.

I dunno if people think it's disgusting, and I don't care what they think about it. Some guy at the gym commented on the redness, but he was just curious. And as other posters said; nop, no cure.


----------



## vowen1111 (May 24, 2013)

has anyone tried using the remedies in jennifer richards book?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Palmers-Cocoa...6846&sr=8-1&keywords=palmers+skin+therapy+oil This has actually helped a bit. I noticed my upper arms are less bumpier. You can get it at Wal-Mart if you dont want to order from Amazon.

Note: Just because it's been working on my skin doesn't mean it'll work on everybody.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It's gotten a whole lot better. The bumps are so tiny now but you can still see the spots.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I have some on my arms. As you get older it may actually fade.


----------



## cemh (Aug 13, 2013)

*I found a cure for myself.*

I'm sorry if this post is late (I didn't read all of your replies on this forum, just the first post)
but I wanted to offer my advice, and tell you that yes, it can be cured.

You just have to find the right regime to work for you. I want to tell you about this one because it has worked for me.

I've had KP for years, as long as I can remember on my thighs, and up into the clefts of my buttcheeks and even up as high as my pant line.Until 2 weeks ago, I didn't even know it had a name.

I did research and scoured ways to heal it. I came across the coconut oil cure.

I have done my regime with coconut oil for 5 days now, and I can honestly say my KP is 90% cured.

Here's what I do :

I bought a jar of extra virgin organic coconut oil. In the shower every day I wash my whole body down with a loofah and soap. I scrub especially hard in the areas I have KP. After washing, I apply the coconut oil all over my skin, and let sit for a minute or two. As I'm washing out my conditioner from my hair, I simply just rub away as much as possible of the coconut oil without applying more soap or scrubbing with the loofah. After drying, I just simply rub a tiny bit more over the areas with KP.

I shaved my legs yesterday to see if it has made a difference...And I am amazed. For the first time in my life I have soft legs. I feel amazing, and my skin is loving the coconut oil.

Now I don't know if you've tried this (again I didn't read all the posts) but I just w anted to let you know that this is an option. I realize it may not work for everyone, but for the price of the coconut oil, its worth it. Plus, if it doesn't, you still have an AWESOME skin and hair moisturizer.

But Please, don't get down in the dumps. There are ways to clear it up. I'm living proof. Finding that little tidbit of info has changed my life. I feel normal, my skin feels normal. And I can finally stop worrying about my boyfriend being grossed out by my chicken skin.

I hope this helps.

Cait.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

cemh said:


> I'm sorry if this post is late (I didn't read all of your replies on this forum, just the first post)
> but I wanted to offer my advice, and tell you that yes, it can be cured.
> 
> You just have to find the right regime to work for you. I want to tell you about this one because it has worked for me.
> ...


That is incredibly awesome advice...Never thought of trying something so simple and pure as coconut oil. I am totally trying this. I have KP on my arms. I also have issues with my legs really not liking shaving or hair removal of any kind, even though I don't think I have KP on my legs. I'll see if it works for that issue too.


----------

